# First fursona



## Foenixblood (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm new to this and I think I have a decently made fursona. It's still a WIP but it seems pretty good to me. Any suggestions for a proper name or changes would be appreciated.

Name: currently using the working name Foenix
Species: phoenix griffin hybrid
Fur color: mostly azure with teal on the mid chest and stomach area and a dark crimson mane going down spine and upper arms
Gender: male
Age: 25

Personality: though he is mostly mild-mannered, he is no afraid to step up when he sees someone in trouble. He usually shows calm and collected while with friends, but when needed his mind switches over to one of fierce determination and focus.

Likes:
-mangoes
-philosophy and philosophical discussion
-online multiplayer video game
-rock/alternative/metal music

Dislikes:
-sarcasm and sarcastic remarks
-unnecessary violence

Skills and abilities:
-skilled swordsmanship
-strong fire and kinetic magic
-natural regeneration

Bio:
Born as a griffin, he was trained at an early age to use a sword and in kinetic magic. Along his travels and training, he befriended a phoenix and became an unofficial member of their clan. His life took a change when the phoenix clan was under attack. While most fled to safety, he and a handful of guards remained. The battle ended with the attackers being repelled and minimal damage to the nests but he was severely injured with little hope of survival. Due to his bravery and service to the clan, the elders agreed to do a soul infusion ritual granting him the powers of a phoenix, allowing him to survive. From this day, he has dedicated his second chance at life to make it a better place.


----------



## AshtheDragon (Oct 20, 2017)

Is your fursona your profile pic?


----------



## Foenixblood (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes it is, I do have ref sheet but not sure how to put it on the site.


----------



## AshtheDragon (Oct 20, 2017)

You could post an attachment. Do you see the "upload a file" next to "post reply"?


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 20, 2017)

Love your 'sona's backstory. Still having trouble uploading a file?


----------



## Foenixblood (Oct 20, 2017)

Found out why it was not loading, file was too big was able to get it uploaded this time


----------



## AshtheDragon (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice hands and feet!
I save this picture and, Lord willing, draw him when I can.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 20, 2017)

AshtheDragon said:


> Lord willing, draw him when I can.


Thank you, Ash! That's awesome


----------



## AshtheDragon (Oct 20, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Thank you, Ash! That's awesome



I need to draw for a few reasons. Two of them are to give and do what I like: draw


----------



## Foenixblood (Oct 20, 2017)

Thank you, when I was drawing him, the hands and feet were the hardest parts to get done


----------



## Steelite (Oct 21, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Thank you, when I was drawing him, the hands and feet were the hardest parts to get done


Same thing to me when I was trying to draw my sona, too. Freaking A3 paper wasn't enough to fit the pic in, so I had to imagine his feet in digital on my own later on.
Not good for my brain.


----------



## AshtheDragon (Oct 22, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Same thing to me when I was trying to draw my sona, too. Freaking A3 paper wasn't enough to fit the pic in, so I had to imagine his feet in digital on my own later on.
> Not good for my brain.



Pencil and paper is best. 

Paint is the worst. You think you can undo enough times... only to get a surprise on your carpet. I prefer Photoshop, but MSPain has its own charm I suppose. It also fits my budget. Who can afford Adobe's $19.99/month subscription for the duration? Not me.

Watercolors? I don't even want to talk about.


----------



## Rant (Oct 22, 2017)

You can always use free lineart to practice with. It's how I learned to do computer art. :3  just search free lineart or bases, use then to learn the different tools and watch tutorials. Here's one I used to play with with my fursonas fur pattern. You're doing great, keep drawing! And don't be afraid to change your fursona be at all. It's yours after all. 


Spoiler: Fotter Fodder


----------



## Foenixblood (Oct 22, 2017)

Are there any specific programs that you would recommend for the lineart.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 22, 2017)

AshtheDragon said:


> Pencil and paper is best.
> 
> Paint is the worst. You think you can undo enough times... only to get a surprise on your carpet. I prefer Photoshop, but MSPain has its own charm I suppose. It also fits my budget. Who can afford Adobe's $19.99/month subscription for the duration? Not me.


Yeah, I still have to use paper-pencil for sketch before everything else... but for digital, I only use Paint Tool SAI.
MS Paint... yeeeaaah nope.



Foenixblood said:


> Are there any specific programs that you would recommend for the lineart.


Paint Tool SAI isn't free, so I had to get the cracked version. It has the vector tool for linearts that you can use. I use it for all my digital drawings.


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 22, 2017)

BUUURRRD!!!

Welcome to the forums! Nice to see another bird here!


----------



## Foenixblood (Oct 23, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> BUUURRRD!!!
> 
> Welcome to the forums! Nice to see another bird here!



Thank you and even better, a fellow gryphon/griffin, not sure which is the correct spelling though.


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 23, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Thank you and even better, a fellow gryphon/griffin, not sure which is the correct spelling though.


Ah, both ways are correct I believe!


----------



## Foenixblood (Oct 23, 2017)

Did you like the bio I put down for my sona. Also, do you think Foenix is fitting for a name, I don't quite remember where I got it from, but it seemed to just stick with me.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 23, 2017)

When it comes to Drawing programs, I recommend FireAlpaca. It's free, and its user friendly (Once you watch a few vids, but this is with all drawing programs if you have no prior knowledge)
Also, love your 'sona, seems like a cool guy


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 23, 2017)

Birds are best!


----------



## Steelite (Oct 23, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> BUUURRRD!!!
> 
> Welcome to the forums! Nice to see another bird here!





It'sBlitz said:


> Birds are best!


*shamefully has a minotaur-phoenix sona*
*rethinks about life*
*cri*


----------



## AshtheDragon (Oct 23, 2017)

Steelite said:


> *shamefully has a minotaur-phoenix sona*
> *rethinks about life*
> *cri*



*rethinks the wolf pupy I'm currently drawing*

*is ready to send to trash can*


----------



## Steelite (Oct 23, 2017)

AshtheDragon said:


> *is ready to send to trash can*


I DO NOT ALLOW THAT. I JUST WILL NOT.


----------



## AshtheDragon (Oct 23, 2017)

my woofle agrees because I'm pretty close to finishing.

- - -

It's great your being purposeful about it Foenix. Ash just happened and I wasn't being intentional with her.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 23, 2017)

AshtheDragon said:


> my woofle agrees because I'm pretty close to finishing.


See ? You're doing great, pal


----------



## Foenixblood (Oct 23, 2017)

Steelite said:


> *shamefully has a minotaur-phoenix sona*
> *rethinks about life*
> *cri*



Your sona is half phoenix, seems avian enough for me


----------

